
How CIA Made Google - gcbw2
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e
======
mtmail
The article is from 2015, at least in the middle I see updated sections marked
with a January 2015 date.

Basic premise seems to be that Sergey Brin received part of funding at his
work at Stanford. That funding can be traced to a CIA budget and the article
says that's not unusual. Google was incorporated later, the funding made some
of the core algorithm work possible. I don't see a claim the CIA had any
active involvement, contact or plan before or after Google was created.

~~~
mytailorisrich
The point is that the CIA is not going to fund companies out of the kindness
of their heart.

They saw Google as useful in the wider intelligence and soft-power framework
of the USA. Basically Google's success would further the USA's interests along
with the interests of their intelligence agencies.

I think recent history has proven them to have been spot on.

